# TORONTO GATHERING MARCH 15 2008 (Canceled)



## iggypop (Apr 7, 2007)

Canceled, no pms received


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: TORONTO GATHERING MARCH 15 2008*

We should like have a competition, or something. SoCal vs Toronto. lol.  Good luck to you guys!


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO GATHERING MARCH 15 2008*

I wish I lived closer to Toronto!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO GATHERING MARCH 15 2008*

Let's have a competition! Come on Toronto people!


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: TORONTO GATHERING MARCH 15 2008*

darn, I'd go but I'll be out of the country until March 16...if there is another one at a later date you can probably count me in.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

aw canceled? I dont think i can attend to another SAS meeting. i think i had enough with one....I seriously dont like group gatherings even if we all have SA.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Vince, they need you back!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

We can still figure something out, it's not too late!

Anyone up for bowling that day? March 15th? We could either grab dinner first or we could all meet up after dinner.Respond in this thread if you're interested. If you want to come but can't make March 15th, shout out whatever dates work for you.

Please let me know of any bowling places in Toronto. Otherwise we're going to this one: :twisted

(Click the link for directions from downtown Toronto)
Pinz Bowling Center, Studio City, CA
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&g ... 132813&z=5


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I can go to any toronto gathering as long as its on the weekends.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

so how do these gatherings usually go?

i don't think i would even be able to consider going. i wouldn't' speak once the whole time probably..


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I'd like to go, but getting there might be a problem.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I might be willing to go to a Toronto gathering in the future. I'm talking like a year from now. :lol


----------

